# Maggette vs Dunleavy: Round 2



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Maggette again wonders where he stands with Dunleavy after the sixth man plays only 17 minutes in a 102-90 loss to the Knicks.





> "It's just more of Dunleavy's [stuff] again," Maggette said. "I don't get it, I really don't. It's crazy. I put in work. I deserve to play.
> 
> "It's totally mind-boggling to me. [It's] unbelievable that I couldn't help this team tonight. Why? Why?"
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's simple, Dunleavy is a koook. He wants his style of play done no matter what, he's not willing to adapt. He calls whack plays to try and make it look like he's a genious and every decision is an arrogant, "I made it because blah blah balh."

Dunleavy should have never got a contact extension, we should sign someone new who has never coached before.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dumbleavy is a ****ing idiot...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

While, playing christie is ridiculous, it was obvious who he was taking minutes from: Q Ross. Not maggette. Maggette played himself out of the game with a couple bad moves. Would i have preferred maggette over ross AND christie out there? Possibly, although all three of those guys stunk it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Understandable that he is frustrated but the best thing for him and the team is for him not to go out to the public about it. I am sure his comments are not helping the situation. Best thing for him would be to having another meeting with Sterling, Baylor, and Dunleavy about the issue.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

This is getting out of hand...

Dunleavy makes no sense at all...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, its too late to get rid of Dumbleavy so the obvious move is to trade Maggs. I kind of like DC out on the court. The man can still play some D and he makes intelligent decisions on the court unlike Maggs. I have always loved Maggs game but he hasnt improved the last few years. His jumper is still erratic and he cant dribble worth a lick. All he wants to do is try to draw fouls all game. Its time for him to move on.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Get rid of Dunleavy AND Maggette


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Get rid of Dunleavy AND Maggette


and Kamen too. He ****in sucks ***.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> and Kamen too. He ****in sucks ***.


true that.


maggette better have been pretty damn sick to say this and sit out the next game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> and Kamen too. He ****in sucks ***.


Seriously, what is the deal with Kaman. He airballed a 10 footer today. The kid has lost all of his confidence.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

But again, why does dunleavvy bench kaman last game when kaman is hitting everything, and having a great all around game, yet today, when kaman seems to be off on his shot, he leaves him in for extended minutes. Makes no sense.

Also where are all of those conspiricy theorists? Maggette out with flu the day after he lashes out?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Also where are all of those conspiricy theorists? Maggette out with flu the day after he lashes out?


Three possibilities here. 
1. Maggette really was too sick to play.
2. Dunleavy, Baylor, or Sterling didn't want him to play after what he said.
3. Maggette wasn't all that sick and copped out after his comments.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

or
4. They are benching him now because they are in the process of trading him and don't want to risk injury.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Three possibilities here.
> 1. Maggette really was too sick to play.
> *2. Dunleavy, Baylor, or Sterling didn't want him to play after what he said.*
> 3. Maggette wasn't all that sick and copped out after his comments.


I think it was the 2nd choice. The organization probably didn't appreciate the comments Corey made and wanted him to sit out a game but they (meaning Baylor and Sterling) respect and understand where Corey is coming from, so they didn't want to fine him or suspend him and make it seem like he is a cancer, when they know that he is a good guy and teammate.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...132.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> "I decide who plays," he said. "If a player has a question about his playing time, he's more than welcome to come and talk to me about it. My door is always open, but I make those decisions. That's just the way it is."
> 
> Maggette was sidelined Wednesday because of flu-like symptoms, a team spokesman said. On Tuesday, Maggette had no rebounds against the Knicks, which might have contributed to Dunleavy's decision. And defensive matchups also could have affected Maggette's minutes.





> "My decisions who I play are my decisions," Dunleavy said. "I'm not going to be in the press explaining them."


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

This season is like a bad soap opera.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> This season is like a bad soap opera.


As bad as it has been, it hasn't been nearly as bad as the Lakers :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

squeemu said:


> As bad as it has been, it hasn't been nearly as bad as the Lakers :biggrin:


they're doing better than us...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> As bad as it has been, it hasn't been nearly as bad as the Lakers :biggrin:


lakers season has been much better than the clippers


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is sick, not being punished



> Maggette sat out Wednesday's loss to the Cleveland Cavaliers because of what a Clippers official said were flu-like symptoms, and his absence from the lineup and bench a day after criticizing Dunleavy prompted reporters to question whether the Clippers had privately taken disciplinary action against their second-leading scorer.
> 
> There was no coverup, team sources said.
> 
> Maggette was so ill that he remained at the team hotel for the first half of Wednesday's game. The seven-year veteran wasn't at practice Thursday and might not play tonight. People who saw Maggette on Thursday said he "looked horrible" and laughed about fans' conspiracy theories.





> The situation hasn't been a problem in the locker room because the Clippers are a veteran team, players said, adding they admire Maggette for his work ethic and like him personally, but business is business.
> 
> Despite Maggette's latest comments, it's doubtful the team would trade him before the Feb. 22 deadline.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

> The situation hasn't been a problem in the locker room because the Clippers are a veteran team, players said, adding they admire Maggette for his work ethic and like him personally, but business is business.
> 
> Despite Maggette's latest comments, *it's doubtful the team would trade him before the Feb. 22 deadline*.


that last part has me worried...whenever a trade is doubtful, something always happens...kinda like with coaches and that dreaded "vote of confidence" from the gm...whenever a coach is given that vote of confidence, they are usually fired soon after...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

trade maggette and kaman


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id only trade both of them, in a deal for a star PF/Center. The only one thats on the block is Pau Gasol. Id make it a bigger deal...trade kaman, maggette, and then either mobley, thomas, or someone else along with a draft pick or two for Gasol and mike miller.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> lakers season has been much better than the clippers


Come on guys, read the section I quoted. I meant that the Clippers' soap opera drama hasn't been as bad as the Lakers' soap opera drama, either this year or during the Shaq vs. Kobe drama.


----------

